# Netscape Problem mit der Höhe von Tabellen



## SirNeo (25. März 2002)

Hi,

ich verwende kein Netscape, möchte meine Seite natürlich dem anpassen, nun habe ich da ein kleines Problem.

Im IE nutze ich für Tabellen height="100%" leider nimmt Netscape 6 das nicht an und staucht alles zusammen, ich möchte aber alles auf die ganze Seite angepaßt haben, ich kann natürlich auch die Browserauflösung abfragen, und dann eine entsprechend große Pixelgrafik einbinden, wollte aber wissen ob es auch eine andere Möglichkeit gibt.

Vielen Dank im voraus!
SirNeo ;-)


----------



## Deemax (25. März 2002)

*Höhe 100%*

Ich weiß nicht was du falsch machst aber height="100%" funktioniert auch mit N6.

Beispiel:
<table width="100%" border="1" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" height="100%">
  <tr>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
</table>


----------



## SirNeo (25. März 2002)

Mhh dann werde ich das noch einmal ausprobieren, gut zu wissen das das geht, danke.


----------



## braindad (25. März 2002)

habs grad vorsichtshalber nochmal getestet, und es funzt. poste doch einfach mal nen link, ist vermutlich nur ein kleiner trivialer fehler, den man alleine immer übersieht


----------



## SirNeo (25. März 2002)

Ich kann den Fehler nicht finden, im IE wird die ganze Seite angezeigt, in Netscape wird es zusammengestaucht auf die Größe der Grafiken.

Habe die Seite mal hochgeladen, hier der Link:
HIER


----------



## Deemax (26. März 2002)

*tabelle*

Probier das mal aus, musst natürlich noch die Bildpfade ändern:

<BODY margintop="0" marginleft="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">
<table height="100%" cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0 border=0 align="center">
  <tbody> 
  <tr> 
    <td background=start-Dateien/rahmen_l_blau.jpg><img 
            src="start-Dateien/pixel.gif" width=28></td>
    <td background=start-Dateien/dot_black.jpg><img height=176 
            src="start-Dateien/st_in_o.jpg" width=162><br>
      <a 
            onMouseOver="on('image1');" onMouseOut="off('image1')" 
            href="http://www.sirneo.de/test/index2.php?design=kristall&amp;cat=news"><img 
            alt="" src="start-Dateien/st_button_out.jpg" border=0 
            name=image1></a><br>
      <img height=177 src="start-Dateien/st_in_u.jpg" 
            width=162> </td>
    <td background=start-Dateien/rahmen_r_blau.jpg><img 
            src="start-Dateien/pixel.gif" 
  width=28></td>
  </tr>
  </tbody>
</table>
</BODY>


----------



## SirNeo (26. März 2002)

Funktioniert super, danke


----------



## Feldhofe (29. März 2002)

Ich hab genau dasselbe Problem -aber ich versteh die Lösung irgendwie nicht...was hat denn das mit dem <tbody> auf sich??

Schöne Grüße, Feldhofe


----------



## Tribalman (29. März 2002)

Das mit dem <tbody> hab ich auch nie
ganz verstanden. Worin liegt der Vor-
teil, eine Tabelle in head, foot und
body zu unterteilen?

ausserdem (laut selfhtml):

```
Wenn Sie mit den Elementen thead, tfoot 
und tbody arbeiten, müssen Sie immer alle 
drei Elemente verwenden, und zwar immer 
in der Reihenfolge thead->tfoot->tbody. 
Die Elemente thead und tfoot dürfen pro 
Tabelle nur einmal vorkommen, das tbody-
Element einmal oder beliebig oft.
```

Tribal


----------



## SirNeo (30. März 2002)

Heißt das laut selfhtml das wenn ich nur eins verwende und die anderen nicht, das <tbody> nicht wirkt. Wenn ich den wüßte was es überhaupt macht, das habe ich auch noch nicht verstanden. Zumindest funktioniert es jetzt


----------



## Feldhofe (31. März 2002)

Hi!

Also ich kriege es irgendwie trotzdem nicht hin: Habe mal einen Screenshot hochgeladen: http://www.bobore.de/frames.gif.

Zur Erklärung: Meine Seite ist in drei Tabellenzellen eingeteilt: die linke, die mittlere (die mit dem Songtext) und den rechten Navi-Frame.

Der linke ist wiederum unterteilt in 2 Tabellen (mit roten Punkten markiert): Die erste hat schwarze Hintergrundfrarbe, in ihr sind die 4 Bilder (chatten, siedler etc.) enthalten.

Die untere ist jetzt das Sorgenkind: Obwohl ich "height=100%" gesetzt habe, reicht die dunkelblaue Hintergrundgrafik nicht bis ans Ende der Seite...wie kann man sowas hinkriegen??


Schöne Grüße und danke schonmal, Feldhofe


----------

